# Wild Camping database problem



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi, I am trying to access the wild camping database on MHF but for some reason it is just coming up with a blank square box with a tiny cross in the left hand top corner when I click on the map of Italy! I know it is probably something simple but I haven't got a clue how to solve this ............ can anyone help????

Thanks.

Sue


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Sue

It seems to be working here. Can you try to enter it again and copy and paste the url onto this thread please


stew


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=showitalymap

Sue


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Works fine for me, brings up a map of Italy


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

It brings up a map of Italy ok for me but when I actually click on the map it takes me to the blank box with a cross in it as I described. Must be a problem with my settings or something??????

Sue


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Sue

It could well be your settings but before we go down that route where exactly are you clicking on the Italian map


stew


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

just a thought, do you have Norton antivirus ad-blocker on? see my post recently
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-33815-0-days0-orderasc-.html

it could be a related problem


----------



## margol (Mar 3, 2008)

*No wild camping in the wild camping database ?*

Do I miss something ? I get a nice map of Italy, I get a plenty of camp sites there, but... No one of them is wild. Since I own much more complete ACSI Camp Site Guide for Europe 2007, I am only interested in wild campsites. 
1. Where can I find them in Italy ?
2. Why this database is called wild camping ?
Thanks.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Boun giorno, don't have my computer to hand so can't check the MHF full site, but I think you'll find that wild camping in Italy is actually making use of a 'sosta' which are similar to French 'aires' and German 'stellplatz'. Lots of info in MHF on where to find them.
saluti,
eddied


----------

